# Great Post on Calvinism as a "Philosophical System"



## Marrow Man (Aug 25, 2009)

This was posted on Aomin.org by Alan Kurschner. I do not know who Tim Warner is, but the response is quite good:



> Tim Warner on the origins of Calvinism asserts that it is "Christian philosophical speculations, [that] eventually led to what is today called, 'Calvinism.'"
> 
> I do not know too many philosophers that have written a mountain of commentaries, which I suspect Warner has not read a single volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 25, 2009)

A ridiculous assertion. Calvinism is nothing but the theology of the Bible viewed from the perspective of the Bible.


----------



## JM (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm dealing with a Warner-ite now.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 25, 2009)

JM said:


> I'm dealing with a Warner-ite now.



Can you elaborate? What is particularly unique about Warner? Or is this just more of the same?


----------



## JM (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, how's this to start:

The Pristine Faith Restoration Society believes that the foundational philosophies for discovering God's truth of the Catholic, Orthodox, and Protestant Churches are *all seriously flawed.*​
They view ALL churches as being "seriously flawed." I find it extremely difficult to discussion scripture with these folks. 

The Pristine Faith Restoration Society - Philosophy & Methodology


----------

